# Steve vs. Chris & Drew: The Picstory! (56k, neg.)



## Chris (May 26, 2007)

So it's Friday, Memorial Day weekend, and the morning of the first day of 4 glorious days off in a row. The plan is set, and at 11:30, Steve and I are at the 'links! I pull in to a familiar sight.







Hmm, but aren't we missing someone?






Perhaps these will help us figure it out. 






While we contemplate, we drive a few balls.






A-ha! Like a pink-clad dervish, behold, Drew! 






The rules: Chris and Drew ("Team Hangover") vs. Steve "The One Man Horde". Drew and I are playing best-ball, since Steve really is about 200% better than I am at golf, and 'D hasn't played in 10 years. 

On to the first tee!






Our heroes are ready for an epic battle.






Mr. Pink tees off:






And we're off to the first green.






After one hole, Team DC: 1, Steve: 0.  The gods of the woods didn't smile upon Steve on this hole. (Actually, he got fucked, because we just couldn't find his ball in the rough and he had to take a penalty).






Our hero tees off on #2:






As does Mr. Southpaw:






2-zip after 2! (I was on fire at this point. )






I tee off on 3:






As does Steve:






And Pinkcho Villa:






A tie. 2-0 after 3.






Seeking a source of inspiration, Steve busts out some stogies. 






And unloads:






But to no avail! The untouchable Team Liver Failure is on a roll! 3-0 after 4!






Then, my game falls apart.  And Steve takes one back. 






Aw fuck, followed by another.






On to #7:






Ack! It's all tied up! Steve finds his game and I lose mine.  'D makes a few clutch shots but it's not enough.






All tied up going into hole #8. It's a dogfight, lads!

Steve tries to wring extra power from Drew's nipples.






Hole 8: The Rise Of Peterson.  I continue to suck, while Drew turns it on, NAILS his drive straight down the middle, then clears this water with his second shot!






Steve, on the other hand, is being smitten down by the Wood Gods. 






And water gods. 






4-3 going into 9! The unthinkable upset could happen!






However, Steve pars the 9th, and we end in a TIE, ladies and gentleman!






A celebratory brew. 






My glass > Steve's fruity looking chalice.






 Not a bad way to spend a Friday, eh? 






Fortunately for us, Steve had a pretty crappy day out for him, while I dominated the first 4 holes. Fortunately for ME, Drew turned into Tiger Woods on the 8th hole, and to be honest I thought we were going to get annihilated, so I'm pretty damn happy with a tie.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 26, 2007)




----------



## DelfinoPie (May 26, 2007)

Nice one lads. That photo of Steve hitting the water is like a once in a lifetime photo (for the fact that you caught the exact moment the ball hit the water lol) so e-rep for that sir lol.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 26, 2007)

Chris said:


> The untouchable Team Liver Failure


----------



## Steve (May 26, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> Nice one lads. That photo of Steve hitting the water is like a once in a lifetime photo (for the fact that you caught the exact moment the ball hit the water lol) so e-rep for that sir lol.



The best part of that shot was it didn't stay in the water...skipped right on out and up onto the fairway...

Great day out... Drew was the Team DC hero.. We drank lots of beer, had a nice cigar, more beer and hot dogs after the round. I somehow paid for it all (except Chris' new dancing shoes) 

Chris' golf game is improving rapidly...must be the 3 rounds he does each week. Pretty soon he'll be ready to play for money.

Since it ended in a draw.......I hereby challenge you both to a rematch! I'll do anything to avoid actually work on a weekday! 

BTW...Drew brought is UV7PWH with him so I could drool on my shirt before I left...thanks Drew.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 26, 2007)

That sounds like a total blast, you hoes. I'm glad y'all had super fun. 

Great picstory.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2007)

I'm totally in for a rematch anytime as long as I get to bring The Ringer with me.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2007)

(shot a 96 today btw. )


----------



## Drew (May 27, 2007)

Steve said:


> The best part of that shot was it didn't stay in the water...skipped right on out and up onto the fairway...



It was absurd. The Water Gods must love Steve for some reason, as you can _just_ see the ball sort of emerging from that splash mark. He totally bounced it OFF the water and into the fairway. It was fucking unreal.  The pic above with my arms up is me just in sheer disbelief that I'd hit two consecutive shots that didn't suck.  To be fair, those were the two shots immediatel;y after Chris gave me some pointers on my swing, which seemed to have paid off a bit. 

I'm still sort of up in theair on the game itself, but when you consider the rest - hanging out on a nice summer's day drinking beers, doing donuts in golf carts, smoking cigars, listening to Steve and Chris sing a running commentary in power-metal falsetto, and doing some good natured ball-busting (Steve tried to get inside my head from the first moment of the game, questioning if the pink polo wasn't really pink, but maybe more of a "salmon," and thus not imbued with holy metal powers), it absolutely kicked the crap out of anything else I could be doing on a friday afternoon; i.e, sitting in the office. Nice.


----------



## Shawn (May 27, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Chris (Feb 5, 2008)

For the most epic round ever played.


----------



## Michael (Feb 5, 2008)

I missed this one. Loving the team names.


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2008)

That's awesome.


----------

